# 350 dogs killed in newmarket Canada



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

350 plus dogs are slated to be killed in the O.S.P.A. facility in Newmarket Ontario.
Reason : ringworm, a treatable problem.
They say they don't want the ringworm to spread outside of the facility and even adoptions that are being processed are canceled and the animals killed.
This from people that went to Toronto humane and had their Pres charged with crulety.
The thread knocking S.P.C.A. 's now seems to have some validity.
I am appaled with this action
Brian


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Brian McConnell said:


> 350 plus dogs are slated to be killed in the O.S.P.A. facility in Newmarket Ontario.
> Reason : ringworm, a treatable problem.
> They say they don't want the ringworm to spread outside of the facility and even adoptions that are being processed are canceled and the animals killed.
> This from people that went to Toronto humane and had their Pres charged with crulety.
> ...



Brian I understand your feelings and this is very tragic news. But after having worked for 8-9 years at the 5th largest animal shelter here in the states. I know first hand why OSPA made the decision they did. While ringworm (fungus) is treatable. It is also highly contagious to everyone, dogs , cats and people and takes time to treat. To not wipe out the whole kennel puts all new incoming animals at risk. 
A shelter environmental has to be governed by a different set of rules. Because of the number of animals housed and it is a stressful place for a lot of animals. Which lowers the immune system which leads to sickness and disease...it's vicious cycle. I can tell you the workers at the above mention facility are not relishing their job right now. Workers often become attached to the animals in their care and it is heart breaking for them when stuff like this happen more so then the outrage you are experiencing. If you want to be angry about something how about getting angry as to the why the animals are there in the first place! Do you know that most of the dogs up for adoption are usually between the ages of 8 mos to 2years old and that the most common breeds or mixes are labs, GSDs and more recently pitbulls. That's a hard age to get through for those that want the dogs as it involves lots of patience and training.LOL Something the general public doesn't realize when making the decision to get a pet.
Ok I admit I'm jaded when it comes to the average Joe pet person owning dogs! Simply because John Q public is to stupid and lazy!!!!! They don't want do what it takes to make pet ownership a success like researching breeds best suited for their lifestyle or training after acquiring the pet. And if the dog is an inconvenience will many times just dump the dog at the nearest shelter if the dog is lucky. I could tell all kind of terrible things otherwise reasonably caring, intelligent people will do when a pet no longer suits them. For some reason certain people truly believe it's ok to just throw pets away and get another later on.
I guess the worst part for me is this phenomenon of throwing away living, breathing creatures. Which is now happening on a much smaller scale to our children.


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

What really gets me is this part



> and even adoptions that are being processed are canceled and the animals killed.


This is ridiculous. If there is someone willing to adopt the animal and treat it for the ringworm, why not let them??

I understand the dynamics of shelters, I worked in animal rescue for awhile before I realized I was surrounded by complete nuts :roll: but there is really no need here to euthanize animals that have potential homes. Let the ADOPTERS decide if they want to take on the treatment. If they are so worried about it spreading outside the facility, stipulate that the adopters have to board the animal in iso at a vet clinic. 

I dunno.. as far as being "highly contagious", I housed five rescue kittens with REALLY bad ringworm in a spare room at my house 5 years or so ago. I didn't take any special precautions when handling them/treating them except for not letting them out of that room._ I_ never got any ringworm.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

"I dunno.. as far as being "highly contagious", I housed five rescue kittens with REALLY bad ringworm in a spare room at my house 5 years or so ago. I didn't take any special precautions when handling them/treating them except for not letting them out of that room. I never got any ringworm."

Presicely why they are opting to put them all down.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Ringworm is also self-limiting.. it WILL die off on its own even without treatment -although that may take weeks & I doubt they can mess around with it that long in a shelter environment. As has been stated, it IS very easily treated.. I believe one of the top-spot parasite preventatives is often used off-market for treatment.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I think it's a situation that sucks for the shelter. There is hope that not all will be euthanized. 

http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/0...with-ringworm-in-newmarket-to-be-saved-ospca/


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Sid Plissken said:


> What really gets me is this part
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I'm with you on most rescue people I can't do them either...too much like animal rights people.yuck, yuck, yuck

I never got Ringworm either but others did. :lol::lol: Or for that matter Scarcoptic mange(Scabies) which is also highly contagious. And had ample opportunity to as my job was to examine all animals released into the shelter's custody, assess temperaments, give shots, run allowable tests (Heartworm, fecal, skin scrapes.), implant microchips and Euthanasia Technician(gas chamber and later lethal injection). 
Daily I walked through the shelter checking the health of the animals. I also was the one who made the decision to euthanize any animal and carry it out that deviated from the health standard set by the Chief Veterinary. Of course there were *EXCEPTIONS * if I or another staff member thought an animal was nice and very adoptable would go to the vet and plead our case...sometimes it was yes most times no. 

Several times a year would have to make the decision to wipe out the whole cat(kittens included) community for upper respiratory infections. Rarely did I need to do that with regard to the dogs. I think this is in part because dogs handle stress better than cats. And since cats are solitary creatures like to hide in stuff, housing them in sparse large community cages added to the stress.

No sane person enjoys killing anything, but what other solution is there for the revolving door of unwanted pets?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

"Oh stop your whining and just work the dog you have! "

Just couldn't help it.


----------

